# Bike to exercise with my 13 month old son



## rich9573 (31 May 2020)

Hi All,

I would like to get some more exercise and want to get a bike and attach a child seat as my road bike won't be suitable. I'm planning to cycle for maybe 40 mins every other day with the little one on the back. I was hoping i could do this down the open country lanes near my house. Have any of you done this before?

Also what do you think of this bike for the job:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Focus-Lo...sh=item48e5beb171:g:SpIAAOSwtWNeyUT6#shpCntId

I would then get a second hand rear child seat to go on the back of it.

Thanks everyone its really appreciated.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jun 2020)

Looks fine. Ticks all the boxes - nice sturdy wheels, disc brakes.

Indeed I did do this. Although my cycling was somewhat curtailed when my little one was that age due to not commuting by bike, and so loosing some of my fitness. I have a spare child seat, but I'm some way from you and I guess the postage won't be cheap.


----------



## a.twiddler (2 Jun 2020)

rich9573 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get some more exercise and want to get a bike and attach a child seat as my road bike won't be suitable. I'm planning to cycle for maybe 40 mins every other day with the little one on the back. I was hoping i could do this down the open country lanes near my house. Have any of you done this before?
> 
> ...


That looks reasonable, has mudguards, rack, and a history with a fair and believable description. What raises my eyebrows is the price but normal rules don't seem to apply at present, all used bike prices are high on ebay etc due to the present situation. Perhaps another poster may have further advice re pricing of used bikes.

If a bike is already fitted with a rack it is worth checking that it will be strong enough for child carrying, and consider budgeting for an upgrade in the future, as little ones have a habit of growing quite quickly. Also consider the frame size, as you won't be able to swing your leg over the saddle with a child and seat in place, so you need to be able step over the frame easily -maybe a smaller frame than you would normally use?

It's a long time since I had a child seat on my bike but my daughter took to it very quickly, and would fall asleep on longer rides. What I did find useful was a front rack with a small pair of panniers so I could carry the stuff that she needed, though a handlebar bag could do the job.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Jun 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> If a bike is already fitted with a rack it is worth checking that it will be strong enough for child carrying, and consider budgeting for an upgrade in the future, as little ones have a habit of growing quite quickly. Also consider the frame size, as you won't be able to swing your leg over the saddle with a child and seat in place, so you need to be able step over the frame easily -maybe a smaller frame than you would normally use?



Normally the seat attaches to the seat post rather than the rack. When I first set mine up I rested the seat on the rack for additional support, but it made it too uncomfortable for my son, and produced some worrying wear marks very quickly.

Certainly getting my leg over the crossbar without clouting my son in the head with my foot was challenging, although not impossible.


----------

